# 55 gallon planted



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

bought this tank couple weeks ago, i really wanted some white sand, 









than i decided to get some plants, after i found some cheap high watt lights


----------



## piranha_breeder01 (Aug 17, 2005)

I virtually have thats same set up..same kit..all glass aquariums right ?? instead i have a fluval 304 canister filter and the whisper... wicked job


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Add some wood in there and it will look much better!

Nice Tank!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow killer job man!!!!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Awesome job on the aquascaping. Where do you find plants like that?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

waspride said:


> Awesome job on the aquascaping. *Where do you find plants like that?*
> [snapback]1170296[/snapback]​


I know man. My LFS has Crappy plants,. Just Swords really.

nice Tank!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, that's one beautiful set-up
















I agree with Jim, though: a bit of drift wood would really be the icing on the cake


----------

